# hip dysplasia



## hugo (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello. Our 20 month old poo has been diagnosed with mild hip dysplasia.we are following vets instructions and keeping Hugo on his lead for short walks, for a month. The vet thinks this should not lead to surgery but probably early arthritis. I would appreciate any advice anyone may be able to give us to help us manage this. At the moment Hugo is as lively as ever and has just the occasional limp.Thank you for all the good advice on this site.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's so sad to hear as he is so young. Can't offer any advice. Hugs to Hugo:hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's brother Chester had to have his hip replaced. If you search Chester you will probably find the posts. Poor Hugo, hopefully some rest will sort him out.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Look into magnetic collars. a friends dog was diegnose the hip displasia at 6 months old and i now 11 has never needed an opp. He had also been up ben lomond and lots of long off lead walk. 

there is no sientific evidence that it works and with humans you can say its all in the mind but you cant tell a dog its going to make a difference.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I know Nadine used to post on here, her dog Treacle has it, don't know how she is doing now as she has not posted for a while, I think water therapy can sometimes be good but not sure if it would suit all cases.


----------



## hugo (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. Hugo still as lively as ever.Dont think he is letting his slight limp bother him at the moment. Not sure about the magnetic bracelet as we bought one for an elderly lady a few years ago and unfortunately she worsened! Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I know a number of CP's that have been diagnosed with different severities of HD. Hydro therapy always seems to be a good idea as it will build muscle to support the joint. If it is only mild you may just need to monitor the amount / kind of exercise he does. I have read that ball chasing is particularly bad as when they 'brake' it puts extra pressure on the joints.
Supplements seem also to work for some dogs.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Both of my parents shepherds ended up with hip dysplasia. Some medicines can help, also putting down rugs in areas that might be slippery for them. Don't do any games that require them to jump up in the air, and don't allow them to jump on their hind legs for treats or pets. Help them in and out of the car if you're taking them somewhere.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I've herd some people say it made no difference but never that the magnets made them worse. 

It's still worth a try. Spoke to somone els recently using acupuncture on his dog for her hips and it's apparently working realy well for her.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

You may want to look into Vitamin C, Omega 3 & 6 oils. If it's not to far along you may be able to help with those. Also look into your dogs diet and "exercise" that can help him. 

Dogs are one of the animals that do produce there own Vit. C, but he may need a little extra. I'm starting to give Piper 3 & 6 oil in her food. I don't give Vit. C as I don't see a need right now.

You may want to look for an Alternative Vet and they may have some experience with this and know another way to help your dog.


----------

